# Polish people in Merida



## roxanita (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I came to Merida one month ago and i am looking for other polish people here. If anybody can help me i will be very happy 

I was taking spanish classes and now i can barely speak spanish, and myenglish is not very good. But anyway i think its good to meet people whos speaks your mother tounge.

thanks for any answers


----------

